# Askwith pipe



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

There is an Askwith on the bay for $180. Is this a decent price? Also, does anyone know of other online retailers that sell Askwith pipes? Other than his website I'm having a hard time finding them.

Cheers


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

JuanOrez said:


> There is an Askwith on the bay for $180. Is this a decent price? Also, does anyone know of other online retailers that sell Askwith pipes? Other than his website I'm having a hard time finding them.
> 
> Cheers


Smokingpipes.com carries them.

Askwith Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Smokingpipes.com thebriarpipe.com and iwanries.com all stock my pipes and have pipe currently in stock. I have also just updated my website with some new pipes. If there is anything you specifically want to have made or want to be put on the mailing list for new pipes just give me a shout 

Oh and $180 is probably a good price, but not knowing which pipe it was I cannot be certain. Hope that helps


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great price...

I looked it up, beautiful!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Did you get the pipe you were looking at in the end?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

caskwith said:


> Did you get the pipe you were looking at in the end?


Sure did! Thanks!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

JuanOrez said:


> Sure did! Thanks!


Pictures? :biggrin1:


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

caskwith said:


> Pictures? :biggrin1:


Unfortunately I lost the auction for the Askwith I wanted but I picked this up instead. Should hold me over until I can find a nosewarmer Askwith up for sale.:thumb:


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

JuanOrez said:


> Unfortunately I lost the auction for the Askwith I wanted but I picked this up instead. Should hold me over until I can find a nosewarmer Askwith up for sale.:thumb:


Lovely little poker, who made it?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

caskwith said:


> Lovely little poker, who made it?


It's a Boswell I picked up on ebay. It's a lot smaller than most Boswell pipes.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

JuanOrez said:


> It's a Boswell I picked up on ebay. It's a lot smaller than most Boswell pipes.


You are right it is small for a Boswell. Looks good though


----------

